# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.4

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم بحمد الله تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخة ..*

*رقم الاصدار 4.0.4 ..*

*تم اضافة خاصيات كثيرة ..*

*خاصية الفيس بوك بشكل أجمل تستطيع نشر موضوع من خلال الموقع ..*

*جمالية اخرى تستطيعون استكشافها ..*

*نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم دائما مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
ملاحظة ،،، سوف يتم اضافة استايل الصيف ..
اليوم بإذن الله بعد الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات .. 
دمتم مميزين ..

----------

ورده محمديه (06-19-2010), 

Hussain.T (06-20-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-19-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (06-18-2010), 

صفآء الروح (06-19-2010), 

Sweet Magic (06-18-2010), 

فرح (06-18-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
*مجهود رائع تشكر عليه شبوك ..*
*ان شاء الله دوم للآفضل ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاآفيه..*
*ودام عطائك الراقي ..*
*دمت بعين الله ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-18-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دائماً وابداً نحن مميزون بفضل جهودك الجباره* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*موفق وعساك على القوه يارب* 
*تحياتي مصحوبه بدعواتي ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-18-2010)

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

سلامي لك

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-18-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك العافيه..*

*صاير شكل المنتدى كثير لطيف...بلستايل الجديد..الوانه رائعه*

*دمتم متميز دائما..*


*موفق اينما كنت...*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-18-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
ماشاء الله
يسلمووو شـــــبوووك
استااااااايل رهييييييييييييييييييب
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم الى الافضل 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الاطهار
كل التحايااا

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## لمعة

*   وعليكـــــــــــــــــــــم السلام ورحمـــــــــــــــــــة الله وبركاااااااااته * 

*  جميل ,,,,,,,,,ولكم مني تحـــــــــــــــــــية طيبه* 

*   والي الامااااااااااااااااااااام سير* 

*وبالتوفيق ياشبكة الناااااااااااااااصرة* 

*والصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآل محمد*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...

صباحكم طاعة ورضوان ...

عطاءكم يعتلي عرش الابداع ..




.........لاأفقه كثيراً في أمور التقنية والترقيات .

إنما ألمس هطول نديَّ على أروقة الناصرة ...
بلل أقلامنا وأنعشها ...

ومظهر خلاب ......../ لايُضاهى ..


سلم جهدُ قد احتواكم ...









افتقد الاحصائيات أسفل الرئيسية ..وأظنكم لم تنسووها..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*استايل روووووعة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وعساكم على القوة يارب*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوف ها التطورات*
*بس صحيح وين الإحصائيات*
*ان شاءالله ترجعو تحطوها*
*ما ننحرم منكم يارب*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللــه ...  !!!*

*((  شبكة الناصرة  ))*

*اكتست  ثوبها القشيب ..*

*فتباهت به .. غنجاً .. وتيهاً .. ودلالاً..*

*أبهرتنا بحلتها المزدانة .. !!!*

*أيها الكادر الكريم* 

*على أعتاب جديدكم ..*

*كل التقدير والموفقية ...*

*ودمتم برعاية المولى عز وجل ...*

*وكلل الله مساعيكم بالخير ...  والنفع .. والفائدة ..*

*ومن نجاح إلى نجاحات ..*


*وتقبلوا مرور أختكم* 

*موالية حيدر ...*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماشاءالله
عجبني بجد الستايل الجديد
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك مجهود
حوائجك مقضيه بحق الامام علـــي

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-19-2010)

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*يعطيك العافيه خيوو*
*مجهود عظيم اقل مايستحقه الشكر*
*فليس لدي مايوازي ماتقوم به من تطورات*
*واضم صوتي مع خواتي بأعادة وضع الاحصائيات* 
*واخر المشاركات هذي تحسسني ان في احد وياي بالمنتدى*
* يشارك ويعطي دافع للتشجيع*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-20-2010)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كل خطوة تخطوها يرافقها التميز 
شكرا لعطائك اللامحدود

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-20-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع ،،، تسلم ايدينكم على المرور..

والمشاركة .. وبارك الله فيكم ..

بإذن الله سوف اقوم بتركيب الاحصائيات وغيرها بعد الانتهاء من الترقية ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
جهود مبارك خيو
وتغيير الى الأفضل دوما وابدا
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-22-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلآم والرحمة ..

ترقية رآئعة ..

تسلم يمينك اخوي ..


يعطيك ربي آلف عآفيه ..

تحياتي ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-26-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه على المرور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شاء الله 
ترقيات وتطورات جديده ودائمه 
دووم ان شاء الله هالجهووود 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
*

----------


## ليلاس

*تشكر خيي ..*

*ع جهودك الرآئـــــعة ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة و العآفية ..*

*نترقب مزيد من التميز ..~*

----------

